# Am I a freak? :S



## BirdsRAdorable (Apr 29, 2013)

Okay so I really love the smell of my cockatiel :/ I also liked the smell of my pass budgie. Like it smells so nice I can't get enough.
Do u enjoy the scent of your birds? Hope this doesnt sound creepy haha.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

No it's not creepy!  I love smelling my birdie too x3. If you could bottle their scent, you'd make a fortune xD!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

There was a thred like this
It seems like most of the people on the fourm like their birds smell I also saw someone write "I love my birds smell it smell Devine and my heart melts" don't worry your perfectly normal


----------



## BirdsRAdorable (Apr 29, 2013)

But why do bird smell so **** good? My dog or cat never smelt nice lol. My poor little guy gets annoyed when i keep smelling him LOL.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I once told a friend I liked smelling Zippy , she gave me the oddest look and asked if I was feeling ok ,:rofl:


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I think Bjorn and Ollie both smell so nice! and they smell so different too


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Lol! This was a thread a few weeks ago and was rather funny . Yep we all love the smell of our babies. 
I always sniff Skiddles chest. She thinks I am crazy but lets me do it.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Lol! This was a thread a few weeks ago and was rather funny . Yep we all love the smell of our babies.
> I always sniff Skiddles chest. She thinks I am crazy but lets me do it.


That is the thred I was talking about


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

:rofl: What I love about this forum is the "Look don't think I'm crazy but I love to smell my tiel so please don't laugh at me" threads that we consistently get every now and then, when the truth is almost EVERYONE here is a tiel sniffer! Love it!!! :rofl: I did suggest forming a TSA (Tiel Sniffers Anonymous) group long ago when someone was saying the exact same thing, but people were so good at "coming out" (including me) about it that we didn't have to remain anonymous!

Well, I don't see what's so wrong about it. Some people sniff glue, some sniff crack, and we sniff tiels! To each his/her own is what I always say! :lol:


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the smell on my two! Munchkin smells like fresh seeds, and Marshmallow smells like hot towels straight from the dryer


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They smell gorgeous don't they, i get pecked on my nose if i do it too often lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

me too haha!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

As soon as I got my two I noticed their smell and have been a tiel sniffer ever since. My pup smells good too. Like corn chips.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Thats hilarious Annie!!! Lol!

SarahJayne - hot towels? That's an awesome smell.


----------



## Cloudmark (May 11, 2013)

mine actually smells like biscuit


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Mine smells like sweet dust.


----------



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

I love the smell of my bird I don't know why he's always on my chest so I can smell him your bit a freak


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

I love the smell of Snowy too so you're okay.  he gives me an odd look though when smell him.


----------



## lovemykevin (May 14, 2013)

Your not a freak


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's all good here  Unless they have that wet bird smell... :hmm:


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ugh yeah xD lol wet bird...


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

i love the smell of them too. just last night, i was asking my fiance if he liked the smell of them too and he looked at me strange and was like "they're birds" and then i made him sniff sadie and he looked at me weird again and said "she smells like a bird"



.... the tiel sniffing is lost on him.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

dearblythe said:


> i love the smell of them too. just last night, i was asking my fiance if he liked the smell of them too and he looked at me strange and was like "they're birds" and then i made him sniff sadie and he looked at me weird again and said "she smells like a bird"
> 
> 
> 
> .... the tiel sniffing is lost on him.


HAHAHAHAHA! That cracked me up. 

Skiddles normally smells just like I don't know...fluffy. Unless she has eaten her mung beans and then she STINKS!!!!


----------



## SarahAviary (Mar 3, 2013)

I miss my birds' smell! The only time I wasn't too crazy about it was right after their bath. 

Oddly enough I can't stand the way most other animals smell lol. I am truly a bird person, I suppose.


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I love the smell of my baby  your not alone


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Skiddles normally smells just like I don't know...fluffy.


I didn't know fluffy was a scent. I'm going to start wearing that around


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Mezza said:


> Skiddles normally smells just like I don't know...fluffy.



I didn't know fluffy was a scent! I'm going to start wearing that around


----------



## ludanmei (Mar 9, 2013)

I like how azazel smells dusty... From all his powder downs. My boyfriend would know when I have gone into a bird sniffing frenzy when he sees my nose is covered in azazels powder...


----------



## nikami510 (Nov 21, 2012)

they smell warm and cozy.  Love to smell 'em too


----------



## LaurenWright (Mar 11, 2013)

I really love the smell of mine!! My bf allways looks at me funny though ; p


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I feel exactly the same way, there is something about the smell of "some" birds.

Joey doesn't have it, she smells different, doesn't do anything for me. 
Cara has it in spades and I love to give him skritch's then bury my nose in his neck feathers.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

My Mindwipe tolerates me giving her a good snort once in a while. I can only describe her scent as sweet dust and bird seed.


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

I love it!!! I love the smell of hemi! And I love this forum for the very reason that you guys know exactly what we mean and don't look at us weird! You are not alone i the sniffing your cockatiel!!! Thanks for your honesty


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> As soon as I got my two I noticed their smell and have been a tiel sniffer ever since. My pup smells good too. Like corn chips.


YESSSSS! I'mma dog sniffer, too! Especially dog feet. They smell like Doritos to me. Doritos and Cockatiel dander. Best smells in the world, LOL


----------



## BirdsRAdorable (Apr 29, 2013)

yeh wet bird isnt pleasant. i also like the smell of his breath lol how weird!


----------



## Strawburriez (May 1, 2013)

Oh gawd yes. I just want to shove my nose as far into Pika's fluff as I can every time I have her out. ಠ_ಠ There is nothing like the warm scent of a feathered friend wafting through the ol' nose holes to make you feel at home, am I right? Too bad she doesn't particularly enjoy being fussed over and scritched and scratched- at least not yet.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I love the way they smell! Kiwi's feathers have a spicy scent to them and his breath always smells really sweet too!! :rofl:


----------

